# How to find insulators



## planeguy2 (May 12, 2020)

How do I find insulators? I never have good luck when looking for and digging for them.


----------



## hemihampton (May 12, 2020)

I don't look for them or dig for them but i find them by accident. sometimes you'll still find them on the top of old telephone polls. LEON.


----------



## planeguy2 (May 12, 2020)

Nice, where do you find the old poles?


----------



## nhpharm (May 12, 2020)

I always had the best luck along railroad tracks along rivers...seems like the linemen liked to throw them in the river but often they ended up on the banking going down to the river.  Regardless, along old railroad beds are probably the best.


----------



## steviep (May 12, 2020)

Around in here in eastern Connecticut, before they turned the old train tracks into "Nature, Walking Trails" we'd find them on the ground next to poles. We used to find a bunch of them in the Bolton and Coventry area in CT. Maybe you can find old maps that show railways in your area?


----------



## planeguy2 (May 12, 2020)

I do have maps but there wasn't many rail lines in my area.


----------



## RCO (May 13, 2020)

i don't think that I've ever specifically looked for them , found them randomly . mostly along old railways , maybe old farms . mostly found really common ones , only ever found 1 or 2 legitimately old ones


----------



## JenyLuvsDigging (May 14, 2020)

planeguy2 said:


> How do I find insulators? I never have good luck when looking for and digging for them.


I live in Illinois. I walk the old railroad tracks by the river & find them all the time. Many are still on the poles. You in Illinois? I have a ton of old insulators & would be happy to give you some.


----------



## planeguy2 (May 14, 2020)

No I am in NY.


----------



## planeguy2 (May 14, 2020)

Good news, I was dropping some stuff off to a friend and asked to peek in his woods. I found a whole pole of green and clear hemingray 42s back there!


----------



## steviep (May 14, 2020)

That is good news. Those make great all-purpose paperweights or book holders!


----------



## Snigl (May 20, 2020)

Two years ago we took a scenic train ride out of Branson MO on an old track.  The entire distance there were poles with dozens of insulators on each one.  Whether they are still there or not I haven't a clue, but there were probably over a thousand that we passed.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 20, 2020)

I never looked for them. Seems when i least expect them, that is when i find them.


----------



## planeguy2 (May 21, 2020)

I followed your advice and biked along the old west shore RR (now a bike path), and found 4 insulators. From left to right: hemingray 42 hemingray 19 hemingray 19. 
?
I don't know about the right most one. The top is broke off. I apologize if this is obvious I am quite new to insulators.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 22, 2020)

planeguy2 said:


> I followed your advice and biked along the old west shore RR (now a bike path), and found 4 insulators. From left to right: hemingray 42 hemingray 19 hemingray 19.
> ?
> I don't know about the right most one. The top is broke off. I apologize if this is obvious I am quite new to insulators.View attachment 207593View attachment 207592View attachment 207594


I do not think it is broke but maybe part of a 2 piece. Hard to see.


----------



## planeguy2 (May 22, 2020)

I think it is broken.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 22, 2020)

Nice finds! The far right one is more than likely a broken CD 145 Brookfield (B) A photo of the top from an angle would help. The Hemi 42 is a pretty common insulator, CD 154. The Hemi 19 is more sought after CD 162.
Fun post, thanks for sharing! Go back you may find other poles still standing or laying down under the forest leaf litter!
~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (May 22, 2020)

planeguy2 said:


> I think it is broken.View attachment 207614


Haha planeguy you got that photo posted while I was typing! definitely broken....


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (May 23, 2020)

I found most of my insulators in the early 70s when there were a lot of old telegraph/electric lines still around. By the 90s so many have been removed you just don't see that many anymore. Those early insulator collectors were SO into the "good" ones with unusual shapes or cool colors they would actually climb poles and get them down. Some even made long grabbers to cut them down.  I remember all the warnings in "Crown Jewels Of the Wire" and "Old Bottle" Magazine about that. Most of the great colors and threadless ones are in collectors' hands.


----------



## hemihampton (May 23, 2020)

I'd like to find some of those Mickey Mouse Ear Insulators preferably in a cool oddball color but never see them? must be tough?LEON.


----------



## planeguy2 (May 26, 2020)

Went on another hunt, found a wide variety of insulators.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 27, 2020)

I like them all. What is that blue porcelain one. She is a beauty.


----------



## planeguy2 (May 27, 2020)

U 280


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 27, 2020)

planeguy2 said:


> U 280


All i have ever found is brown, white and grey glazed porcelain ones. Color is king!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 27, 2020)

planeguy2 said:


> U 280


All three on the left are Brookfield i assume.


----------



## planeguy2 (May 27, 2020)

Yes Brookfield. Alot of those in NY.


----------



## Skadman4 (May 30, 2020)

planeguy2 said:


> I think it is broken.View attachment 207614


I'll have to look, but I believe that I have this insulator and it is whole with the wooden threaded mounting wedge with it. The top is domed and yours looks like it was "blown " out however it was damaged. I'll post the picture and maybe my description of the damage will make more sense lol. Beautiful even if she's a bit broken 

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skadman4 (May 30, 2020)

Skadman4 said:


> I'll have to look, but I believe that I have this insulator and it is whole with the wooden threaded mounting wedge with it. The top is domed and yours looks like it was "blown " out however it was damaged. I'll post the picture and maybe my description of the damage will make more sense lol. Beautiful even if she's a bit broken
> 
> Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


Here is mine with top attached.(pic 1) or (2) depending on the skirt of yours. I couldn't get your original to open to verify. And a few of my other styles. They are all lovely to me. Around here most are the green or clear. The ceramic glazed is the only one that I have ever found like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## planeguy2 (May 31, 2020)

The colors around here are mostly green and clear as well. Mostly Brookfields and Hemingrays. Also I am 99% sure it frost popped.


----------



## Skadman4 (May 31, 2020)

That was my next guess. We don't really see that here. 

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## treeguyfred (May 31, 2020)

a sampling of my displayable insy's- I have many packed away that I would have to locate the storage tub then unwrap till I find what I'm looking for so, these will have to do till another time....


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 31, 2020)

That's quite an assortment Fred. Beautifull line up. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 31, 2020)

and a few more...


----------



## Skadman4 (May 31, 2020)

Wow, what a collection. I'm hoping to get to that level one day. Beautiful 

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## GlassKitTin (May 31, 2020)

Those are great! I really like the emerald pop-bottle green one, I don’t really see that colour too often as opposed to the aqua/teal ones.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 31, 2020)

Thank you Robby, Steph and Kit Tin... I climbed for most of those and a few were found on the job. I perform line clearance arborist work for electric utilities and have found old insy's on the ground where they laid after old storm damage as well as old items still in the air where old lines were abandoned and replaced.
~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (May 31, 2020)

GlassKitTin said:


> I really like the emerald pop-bottle green one


I'm not completely certain which one you are referring to but that is also a fairly common one by our area.... BUT! it has  errant glass color from other batches in it to make it and many others in my collection a little more interesting


----------

